# Cobb's Legion Update



## dixie (Apr 3, 2008)

For you guys that don't turkey hunt, or just haven't been to the lease in a while, There's been appox 150 acres select cut off Gibson and Davis Rd, ten  of the old plots have been re-done,all of the plots have been fertilized, most all are doing great, cross your fingers it rains this summer. Our website has been brought up to date, Some of you are dragging your feet with your deposit, I need those ASAP and yes, we have openings, I got more letters back this year than I ever have before, marked, no forwarding address. so if you know of someone looking and you'll recommend them, put them in touch with me. Some other things are going on I'm not going to post on a public board concerning the property, ALL good for us.


----------



## dixie (Apr 9, 2008)

I started to post this in the turkey thread but decided to put it here, I had some free time today so I rode up to the club to check on some things, parked and started walking, I got over to one of the redone plots and saw what I thought were three decoys and that I'd walked up on somebody set up, it wasn't, every 3-4 years I'll see a monster turkey, today was the day, that tom was with two hens, in full strut and has to weigh in the high 20's MAYBE in the low 30's, it was the biggest tom I've seen there in the last 5-6 years, I tried to take some pics of him and may have gotten one of him fanning, if it isn't too far away, I'll post it later on, glad I had the camera with me, they all sensed something wasn't right and just eased off into a hollow but it got my heart pumping! I know this pic isn't impressive but know it was taked from between 75 and a 100 yards away from him.


----------



## missouri native (Apr 9, 2008)

dixie,

Pass along the location on the property.  I will take a vacation day tomorrow morning & will report his exact weight to you tomorow afternoon!  I have only been up twice & both times yielded little sucess.


----------



## dixie (Apr 10, 2008)

missouri native said:


> dixie,
> 
> Pass along the location on the property.  I will take a vacation day tomorrow morning & will report his exact weight to you tomorow afternoon!  I have only been up twice & both times yielded little sucess.



LOL, OK, it was on the lease!!! If this helps, about all the birds I've seen have been in the afternoon, from around two till around five.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 11, 2008)

dixie i think you lie!!! where are the birds!!!


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> dixie i think you lie!!! where are the birds!!!



Well, here's a couple we don't have to worry about any more. Some folks know how to hunt, others don't!! I got these pics by e-mail yesterday


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> Well, here's a couple we don't have to worry about any more. Some folks know how to hunt, others don't!! I got these pics by e-mail yesterday



oh the "man" will be mad that you say he can't hunt........we were bumped from out spot this am, but heard a few....


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2008)

REMINGTON710 said:


> oh the "man" will be mad that you say he can't hunt........we were bumped from out spot this am, but heard a few....



I know they're yelling thier heads off in the mornings but they're moving in the afternoons, pay attention and learn something young man!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 11, 2008)

dixie said:


> I know they're yelling thier heads off in the mornings but they're moving in the afternoons, pay attention and learn something young man!!!



they were yellin this morning as you put it.....


i'm trying to learn something....hope to get back after em on an afternoon here soon....


----------



## J.T. (Apr 23, 2008)

If anyone is interested in joining a novice turkey hunter at the club this Saturday morning 4/26 I would greatly appreciate it.  Or maybe someone could just offer some advise as to where on the lease to start.  PM me if willing to offer help.


----------



## dixie (Apr 23, 2008)

J.T. said:


> If anyone is interested in joining a novice turkey hunter at the club this Saturday morning 4/26 I would greatly appreciate it.  Or maybe someone could just offer some advise as to where on the lease to start.  PM me if willing to offer help.



J/T, I can't make it Sat but if you'll call me Thursday or Friday, I might can help you out.


----------



## abking (Apr 28, 2008)

*Any gobbling this weekend?*

I was at the club this weekend, and did not hear any gobbling.  Did anyone else have any luck, or hear anything gobbling?


----------



## J.T. (Apr 30, 2008)

I had just as much success as you did.  I'm going to try again this weekend.


----------

